# Application forms and time frames...help!



## Mattingalls (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi all, 

I'm just checking, I have an application form for pr (Imm0008E), im going for PR under skilled worker class, therefore im going to send both IMM0008E and the fee payment form (IMM5620E) with reciept of $1100 (me and wife). Is this all I send? 

I read in 'applying for a pr card' instructions (IMM 5445E) that I just send $50 per person with the pr application? Can't I just send the PR application (IMM0008E) with reciept of $100 and go under economic class or something? after all I would save $1000 if i got in....or does it not work like this?

How does it work haha?

Also I've just read a thread that mentioned waiting 'years' for PR to come through.....I thought it was between 6-12months? Would it go quicker if i did go via skilled federal worker class? 

Sorry for all the questions, Im still learning this!

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Varna99 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Matt
I applied under the skilled worker class in March 2007. The application was acknowledged in June 2007, which is when officially they started processing it. We have just received the email asking us for our passports so they can issue our visas in the last couple of weeks. So, yes, it does take years I'm afraid. And you do have to pay the $1100 with your application. You will also have to pay another $800 odd (can't remember exactly) for your right of permanent residence fee if your application is successful. I'm not an expert but I think the only real way of getting in any quicker is to get a guaranteed job offer first, then apply for a work permit, which is much quicker, and go from there.
Cheers
Belinda



Mattingalls said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm just checking, I have an application form for pr (Imm0008E), im going for PR under skilled worker class, therefore im going to send both IMM0008E and the fee payment form (IMM5620E) with reciept of $1100 (me and wife). Is this all I send?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mattingalls (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks very much


----------



## bash (Oct 17, 2009)

Does your application get processed quicker if you're on THE LIST of extreme occupations wanted?


----------



## csosnowy (Jun 12, 2009)

Yes, I sent in the IMM 0008 E and payment. Just make sure you have everything that is on the checklist (if applicable). Funds should obviously be in Canadian currency. A tip for applying under the federal skilled worker program: Under "your work experience" (number 11) be VERY VERY specific and list as many of the requirements under the code you are applying for). Perhaps provide examples in your description. I took the 4 lines they provide and the vague language of "main duties" to mean that I only needed to list general things. I was rejected based on the fact that I wasn't specific enough. I now have to re-apply, although I'm going to post a question if there is an appeals process. They've already sent the money back, so I assume I have to re-submit.


----------



## csosnowy (Jun 12, 2009)

do you mean the NOC list? As far as I understand, being on that list is the ONLY way to apply under the federal skilled worker program.


----------

